# Will this ultrasonic cleaner help?



## VapeSnow (13/6/15)

Hi guys

Quick question will this ultrasonic cleaner be a good buy to steep my e-liquid?

http://www.iwarehouse.co.za/brands/hornady/hornady-lock-n-load-220v-sonic-cleaner


----------



## Mike (13/6/15)

That looks excellent. Nice find!!! Wonder how warm it'll get with 80W over 30min though? You want to keep your juices below 45c if I remember correctly


----------



## DarkSide (13/6/15)

Damn, what are you vaping that needs to steep in this? I am from Cape Town, I can organise an old wine barrel for you, will be cheaper!!


----------



## VapeSnow (13/6/15)

Mike said:


> That looks excellent. Nice find!!! Wonder how warm it'll get with 80W over 30min though? You want to keep your juices below 45c if I remember correctly


I'm on the phone with them at the moment to find out all the specs.


----------



## devdev (13/6/15)

For that price you could get the big one from Gerry Optics, and probably still walk away with lunch money.

I have it, as does @Rob Fisher and @Rowan Francis. None of us have any regrets


----------



## VapeSnow (13/6/15)

devdev said:


> For that price you could get the big one from Gerry Optics, and probably still walk away with lunch money.
> 
> I have it, as does @Rob Fisher and @Rowan Francis. None of us have any regrets


Okay awesome. Can you please forward me the details if you don't mind.


----------



## devdev (13/6/15)

http://goptics.co.za/?page_id=2406

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## VapeSnow (13/6/15)

devdev said:


> http://goptics.co.za/?page_id=2406


Thanks for the info.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## VapeSnow (13/6/15)

DarkSide said:


> Damn, what are you vaping that needs to steep in this? I am from Cape Town, I can organise an old wine barrel for you, will be cheaper!!


Old wine barrel you will use to steep juice for a long time to get the oaky taste. 

Ultrasonic cleaner you can steep your juice fast. 5 hours in the ultrasonic cleaner will take away 2 weeks of the steeping proses.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## devdev (13/6/15)

VapeSnow said:


> Old wine barrel you will use to steep juice for a long time to get the oaky taste.
> 
> Ultrasonic cleaner you can steep your juice fast. 5 hours in the ultrasonic cleaner will take away 2 weeks of the steeping proses.




I found that 1 hour in the USC (from Gerry Optics) was about the equivalent of a week of steeping. Just be careful you don't over do it and land up going past the "window of niceness" (See here: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/hidden-sci...lerated-e-liquid-steeping.t12218/#post-232724).

Also @VapeSnow, if you get the Gerry Optics one, the US transducers warm the water for you, so its actually not necessary to use the heating function

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## VapeSnow (13/6/15)

devdev said:


> I found that 1 hour in the USC (from Gerry Optics) was about the equivalent of a week of steeping. Just be careful you don't over do it and land up going past the "window of niceness" (See here: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/hidden-sci...lerated-e-liquid-steeping.t12218/#post-232724).
> 
> Also @VapeSnow, if you get the Gerry Optics one, the US transducers warm the water for you, so its actually not necessary to use the heating function


Thx that helps a lot. Can't wait to get my hands on one. This normal steeping proses is killing me.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan (13/6/15)

Just a last afters wind-egg: don't switch on the heater, as the mechanical vibration caused in the water by the ultra sonic transducers will heat the water. You need to keep it below 50C to prevent oxidation of nicotine content in your e-juice.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## VapeSnow (13/6/15)

johan said:


> Just a last afters wind-egg: don't switch on the heater, as the mechanical vibration caused in the water by the ultra sonic transducers will heat the water. You need to keep it below 50C to prevent oxidation of nicotine content in your e-juice.


I'll keep that in mind Thx @johan

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KB_314 (13/6/15)

DarkSide said:


> Damn, what are you vaping that needs to steep in this? I am from Cape Town, I can organise an old wine barrel for you, will be cheaper!!


But can you fast-forward time


----------



## free3dom (13/6/15)

KB_314 said:


> But can you fast-forward time



Only if you use 1.21 Gigawatts

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Gazzacpt (13/6/15)

free3dom said:


> Only if you use 1.21 Gigawatts


Great Scott!!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## free3dom (13/6/15)

Gazzacpt said:


> Great Scott!!

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## KB_314 (13/6/15)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## devdev (18/6/15)

For those of you who go for the Gerry Optics one referred to in this thread, I suggest getting a small glass tank to use inside your USC. You fill the USC with normal water, and then place the glass tank inside it, with your parts and the cleaning solution. This only requires 200ml of alcohol vs 2L of it to clean RBAs, machine oil, etc.,




I got this one at a pet shop (Randburg Waterfront) - it was made to keep spiders and insects in - so it needed a lot of silicone to become water proof. A worth while mission, especially because you can pop out the glass container, drain it, and take it straight to your vape station.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------

